# Metamucil vs. Prodiem



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

Has anybody noticed a difference between the two?I used Metamucil for about a month, and I was feeling absolutely great. I switched over to Prodiem because it was recommended to me, and I was quite ill for a couple of days. Needless to say, I switched right back to Metamucil. I was wondering if anybody could explain this. Is there something to it or is it all in my head?Thanks.Deirdre


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Not in your head. I use metamucil (I think everyone knows by now) and tried prodiem, it didn't make me sick but i find that it's not as good as metamucil. I take the plain prodiem, is that the one you tried?


----------



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

Yes, it was the plain kind. I was really confused because the pharmacist said it's exactly the same thing. I was absolutely fine on Met., and then all of a sudden, I was sick again. Maybe it's just not as strong or effective. Glad to know it's not all in my head then!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2001)

Metamucil causes me alot of gas and binds me up.


----------



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

It causes me a lot of gas, but it works for the constipation. The Prodiem didn't cause any gas, but I was pretty sick on it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2001)

This is my first post on this forum. I'm very thankful that it exists. I used Meta for some time, than switched to Citrucel. Citrucel gives me no gas (and tastes better), but, I guess, those who is intollerant to citrus fruits would better off avoiding it.Anybody with similar experience?


----------



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

I've looked for Citrucel, but I can't find it anywhere. I live in Canada, and the pharmacist I spoke to had never even heard of it!! I wish I could get it here since the Met. gives me pretty bad gas.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2001)

Try http://www.drugstore.com/templates/stdcat/...id=172&trx=-172


----------

